# Baffin 3/2/06



## BIGDANT (May 7, 2005)

Fishing in Baffin was slow today. We could only muster 12 Trout, 3 reds and some drum. All but 2 fish were caught on live shrimp. The artifiicial bite was slow. I did manage to catch one hell of a trout. She went 28 3/4" and 7 3/4#s. We waded the mouth of baffin and I have to say the water looked a lot better a week ago. Looks like the brown tide has gotten a little worse. Still better than last year at this time. We did catch a few of our fish on plastics. Used the sardin berkly gulp in a gray/white color. Man that stuff stinks but it seems to work in off color water. 

Later
Capt. Dan


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats to bad. Only 12 trout and 3 reds. Man I sure am glad I'm working and not fishing today. LOL J/K. That 1st picture sure made my day. Thanks for the report and pic's.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

great job thats a nice trout.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Good to see you could round up a couple good fish despite the off color water. Not trying to be an arse here.. but I sure hate to see an 8# trout that would likely have been a spawner in a few weeks get filleted out... Gotta let those bigguns pass along as many of those superior genes as possible.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

I forgot to add... I of course understand if the fish was not revivable or swallowed a topwater etc etc etc..


----------



## bourbon3 (Sep 13, 2005)

sweet fish! anyday of fishing for me beets school


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Nice Photos & sparkle on the Merc. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Salty Techsan said:


> I forgot to add... I of course understand if the fish was not revivable or swallowed a topwater etc etc etc..


No, it swallowed a small treble hook that was outfitted with a live scrimp. Sure is hard to release anything when fishing like that.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Salty Techsan said:


> I forgot to add... I of course understand if the fish was not revivable or swallowed a topwater etc etc etc..


 Yeah well if you don't mind me saying so you are being an arse, this topic has been beat to death on these forums. If he chose to keep the fish he chose to keep the fish and thats his business not yours. I've never caught a trout that big but guess where mines going if I do ...in the cooler.

To the poster , awesome stringer of fish.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice Catch...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Good day on water . Solid


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Yeah well if you don't mind me saying so you are being an arse, this topic has been beat to death on these forums. If he chose to keep the fish he chose to keep the fish and thats his business not yours. I've never caught a trout that big but guess where mines going if I do ...in the cooler.
> 
> To the poster , awesome stringer of fish.


I have to disagree with you... the gentleman you refer to as an arse seems to be a good steward of the resource and as so, should not get bashed for making a valid point. Everyone knows that guy could filet a 35 inch trout if he wants... I have the right to burn our flag if I want... does not make it right, you think?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Why in the heck can't someone post a pic with out somebody telling them what to do with their fish?? It really gets monotonous, I can see why some folks don't post up as much or at all anymore.
Rick


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

pkredfish said:


> No, it swallowed a small treble hook that was outfitted with a live scrimp. Sure is hard to release anything when fishing like that.


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

Sorry Patrick ill have to hit you with a greenie later.


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

Good Job! That first pic is worthy of a frame! Wish I could get away and get down there...


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice fish. Wish I could get into "only" 12 trout. LOL 
-KC


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Don't everybody get your pannies in a wod... I 100% understand that it is every angler's god given right to keep as many big sow trout as they want, and I respect that. However, I also belive that it is my duty as a conservation minded angler to try and educate the general public on the basic principles of conservation. The fact is.. this fish would likely have dropped her eggs in the next few weeks and passed her genes on once again. Not picking on anybody.... just trying to "preach the word" in the interest of keeping our very fragile resource healthy for our children's children to enjoy.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

Salty Techsan said:


> Don't everybody get your pannies in a wod... I 100% understand that it is every angler's god given right to keep as many big sow trout as they want, and I respect that. However, I also belive that it is my duty as a conservation minded angler to try and educate the general public on the basic principles of conservation. The fact is.. this fish would likely have dropped her eggs in the next few weeks and passed her genes on once again. Not picking on anybody.... just trying to "preach the word" in the interest of keeping our very fragile resource healthy for our children's children to enjoy.


kudos my man...


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*good day*

Any day you catch a trout like that is a good day. Sometimes they won't revive, it does happen.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Very True*



Salty Techsan said:


> Don't everybody get your pannies in a wod... I 100% understand that it is every angler's god given right to keep as many big sow trout as they want, and I respect that. However, I also belive that it is my duty as a conservation minded angler to try and educate the general public on the basic principles of conservation. The fact is.. this fish would likely have dropped her eggs in the next few weeks and passed her genes on once again. Not picking on anybody.... just trying to "preach the word" in the interest of keeping our very fragile resource healthy for our children's children to enjoy.


I support ya man. It is totally up to the angler and is in no way a crime. If you want to keep the fish keep it. But it is kinda sad how many people take big trout home that are not going to mount them or do not just keep some good eatin size ones for dinner.


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

i agree he should have definetly let the fish go so i could have a chance to catch it wen i go to baffin. wat was he thinkin? lol 

nice fish! i need to research this brown tide im not sure wat it is.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice Trout! I would have kept it as well. Don't listen to people cry about not letting it go. You pay the money to fish and if you stay within the limits so keep a nice trout like that if you catch her. Good report. I will be out there tomorrow....


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Don't forget your shrimp MikeSS, you will need it to catch a trout like that!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

What's the big deal about fishing with shrimp?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Grande Venado said:


> What's the big deal about fishing with shrimp?


 Well, if it's a big shrimp you should probably let it go and only keep the smaller ones so it can pass on more of the "jumbo genes." LMAO


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

justletmein I think you deserve a greenie


----------



## BIGDANT (May 7, 2005)

Guys,
Let me say I do not want this much negativity every time I submit a post. I spend a lot of time down south and I have released more fish than probably 95% of the people on the water. I started posting up to help people who go down south. Now-a-days it takes a lot of money to plan a trip to Baffin, landcut or farther. This is my second post-up and both times I have given general fish locations, type of baits and lures used and water conditions. *TP&W "10 spec trout a day with one trout over 25"*. Great regulation!! All for it!! What if I told you guys and gals this was my 5th trout over 25" on the day? It wasen't but I have had days like that and I only keep one.

Do ya'll want to hear my personal take on spawning trout? What trout will lay more eggs today and for the next 5 years? A 3 year old sow 20" long or a 10 year old sow 28" long? Think of it like hunting. Do you shoot the 3 1/2 year old 10 pointer or do you shoot the 8 12 year old 10 pointer.

Conservation is a good thing and we pay an organization called the TP&W a lot of money to help us with conservation. The 28 3/4" trout just missed the taxidermy man by 1/4". I had to wade back to the boat for the measure board and by then the stress was too much for her. I kept her, I ate her and I have already framed a pic for my game room!

I will keep the posts coming if we can all just get along. We are members of the best fishing site on the web so lets work together and keep it that way.

Later Capt. Dan


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Please don't let it bother you BD. I don't post much here but I love reading these reports and looking at the pics from my office cubicle and imagining myself in the pic.  It's about the only thing that keeps my sanity throughout the week.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

keep on reporting 
it makes me want to go down there again even more


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

*Rcw...*

Hey RCW.... No "croaker soakers" allowed....I will leave all the live shrimp and corks at the bait shop for you.... I will post my 30" trout on this site tomorrow evening.....


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Well, if it's a big shrimp you should probably let it go and only keep the smaller ones so it can pass on more of the "jumbo genes." LMAO


Thats a greenie!!!!!


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I am with you Salty, and tend to keep the smaller fish that are deeply hooked.
I caught two really nice trout down there last year, both around 28". I let them go in hopes of picking up that big one later on. If I am fortunate enough to do that I will take a picture of it and then let it go as well.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

My biggest trout ever came out of Baffin. It was only 27 inches though...someday I will hang into a 30 incher down there.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Oh yeah...Greenie to ST...I have fished side by side with him before. We keep fish, but we like to let the big ones free!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Salty Techsan said:


> Don't everybody get your pannies in a wod... I 100% understand that it is every angler's god given right to keep as many big sow trout as they want, and I respect that. However, I also belive that it is my duty as a conservation minded angler to try and educate the general public on the basic principles of conservation. The fact is.. this fish would likely have dropped her eggs in the next few weeks and passed her genes on once again. Not picking on anybody.... just trying to "preach the word" in the interest of keeping our very fragile resource healthy for our children's children to enjoy.


I'll make a couple of personal observations:
1). I don't fish enough anymore to hurt the resource, so when I do, I'll keep as many big trout as the law allows. These days I get to fish maybe 5 - 6 times a year, and if I catch a big trout she's going in the cooler and if she's over 29", she's going to John Glenn.

2.) I was very involved with my local chapter of the CCA for a long time, and with all of the re-stocking going on these days, the bays (especially Baffin Bay), have more trophy trout in them than ever before. The gil net surveys have proven that.

So if you want to release your _trophy _trout so that she can go and lay her millions of eggs go right ahead, just don't tell other people what to do with theirs.

The following is a report was posted by Ron Behnke regarding the Baffin Bash:



Ron Behnke said:


> I want to THANK everyone who fished the Bash.They did a great job catching and takeing care of the fish.We put 190 prime Trout into the hatchery over the weekend.Fish that did not make it went to Texas A&M Corpus Christi for a research program .I have never seen a better group of anglers than these folks.We are worn out today but we had a ball. Thanks again to everyone including our staff that I think did a great job. Ron Behnke
> PS: Top 15 listed on saltyangler.com--Average weight was 4 lb 13 oz per fish weighed in.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

*El Cazador.....*

Thanks for that post.... Could not be more true.


----------



## fishhazard28 (Jan 4, 2006)

Bigdant,

Your alterior motive for taking that incredible picture with the Majek and Merc in the background of that awesome fish, wouldnt have been to make a 3 huge posters - 1 for your trophy wall, 1 each to sell to Majek and Merc? Maybe?
Again great hanger.


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

actually i dont mean to be a smart arse right now, but i'm taking a course on marine biology [too help my understanding of fishing ], and bigdan brings up a good point about fish age. i just recently learned that crustaceans and fish, much like humans, have lower quality eggs as they grow older (and bigger). thus the successful spawning chances decrease by some after they become a certain age.

so i believe in conserving and tpwd makes some very professional and reasonable limits that should be followed, but i also believe big trout dont necessarily drop the best eggs. so youre not necessarily saving the most fish by keeping the larger ones.

i guess we should just obey the laws, respect people's decisions, and have fun!


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

great catch by the way


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

thats a hellofa trout whether he keeped it or not...good fish man, congrats


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

parkerb said:


> I have to disagree with you... the gentleman you refer to as an arse seems to be a good steward of the resource and as so, should not get bashed for making a valid point. Everyone knows that guy could filet a 35 inch trout if he wants... I have the right to burn our flag if I want... does not make it right, you think?


 I do apologise if I sounded a tad on the grumpy side on my original post but for you to make a comparison between burning the American flag and fileting a fish is just plain ridicoulos....


----------



## Spotted_Sea_Mullet (Nov 28, 2004)

*yo*

I'de have to agree with Kenner 21. Parker you seem to come off as a jackass. Not many people catch 35" trout...much less 28" trout... and I can almost bet noone on this board has burned an American flag either. Your 'for instance' has been dis-established... you shouldn't post such rediculous **** on this board again in your lifetime. BTW-I've caught a few trout over 8lbs, and if anyone had a problem w/ me mounting them, i'd tell them to screw themselves... legal limits are in place and as long as their followed, then theres no foul, especially when it comes to trophy trout.


----------



## Waistdeep (May 22, 2004)

*We Are All Fisherman*

Just a reminder, there are a growing number of people out there (PETA freaks) that would like to take away our right to fish altogether. They don't care if we keep em or release em. Lets understand as sportsman we have a lot more in common than we have differences. Lets remember we are fortunate to fish in one of the most productive bay systems in the country and it is doing well. I don't think T P & W spends a lot of time and research to set regs that would actually harm the overall health of our fish population. Dont forget where the real threat to our ability to fish comes from and lets work together to preserve our rights as well as our fishery.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Folks, please keep in mind that this forum is for fishing reports and not necessarily conservation discussions - especially when using someone else's decision about keeping fish to make your points.

If you would like to start a thread on conservation, please take it to either the general fishing discussion board or to The Jungle. Beware if you enter The Jungle though, lol.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> I do apologise if I sounded a tad on the grumpy side on my original post but for you to make a comparison between burning the American flag and fileting a fish is just plain ridicoulos....


easy bud,guess thats what makes this country great... I have my opinion and you have yours. and, for the record, I think any person that would burn a flag should be shot on the spot.... sorry I hurt your feelings. in no way did I imply the two acts were comprable.... just said because it is legal does not always mean it is the right thing to do... that is it.

yes, studies have proven that deeply hooked trout have a slim survival rate... but, their chances of survival when released are better when water temps are down. nobody is attacking his character or calling the guy a bad person.
it really does not matter at this point... soon that guys trout filet will be a turd .


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

Spotted_Sea_Mullet said:


> I'de have to agree with Kenner 21. Parker you seem to come off as a jackass. Not many people catch 35" trout...much less 28" trout... and I can almost bet noone on this board has burned an American flag either. Your 'for instance' has been dis-established... you shouldn't post such rediculous **** on this board again in your lifetime. BTW-I've caught a few trout over 8lbs, and if anyone had a problem w/ me mounting them, i'd tell them to screw themselves... legal limits are in place and as long as their followed, then theres no foul, especially when it comes to trophy trout.


Very nice.... maybe you should have a loved one call your doctor and tell him your meds need to be refilled. And, save your stories of mounted 8lb trout for when you call the Wayne Vinton show from the tool shed every Saturday


----------



## BIGDANT (May 7, 2005)

You know what guys? I am tired of this BS. Have good time with the board. I am out of here! Kind of stupid to question a mans charactor over a fish.


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that, sir.

Just to let you know, I'm totally new to wadefishing, and I totally appreciate your informative posts, that help me learn. I wish you'd reconsider, ignore the rude guys, and keep posting (for new people like me)!


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Guys, It's to bad a man cannot post a fishing report and a picture of a few fish without getting bashed for keeping legal fish. I have quit posting here for the same reason. It took three posts for this thread to be hijacked and turned into a discussion about conservation. For Pete's sake BIGDANT WAS JUST OFFERING A FISHING REPORT, Which is what this board is for. There are other areas on this board to talk about politics and conservation. I enjoy looking at the pictures of productive fishing trips. I only wish BIGDANT reconsiders his decision about not posting any longer. Have a great day folks.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Guys....no bashing here.. and I do apologize if it came across that way. Nor was I attacking anybody's character or right to make their own decisions regarding game harvest. I was merely posing a rehotorical question to hopefully keep conservation at the front of everybody's mind... After all... its all about protecting the resource. Take care Capt Dan and everybody else.. I'm outta here!!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Great pic

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## jvwalker81 (Jul 13, 2005)

I fished baffin the 2cd also and came up empty. I was in the luguna salada and the water was horrible. Also tried the sandy hook area with nothing.


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

My first time over to fishing reports (maybe I've been over once a long time ago, cannot remember......normally just peruse classifieds). I've hard of this garbage from this board.............back to classifieds for me.......this sucks...


----------



## Waistdeep (May 22, 2004)

*Nice trout. Please keep posting. Dont let 'em run you off - doubt any of them have ever found a trout that nice to have to decide to keep or release...*


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

That's real nice folks, looks like we lost a few posters rite off the bat. Why can't we let'em post up some pics and hold the negative comments. If you can catch some fish like that let's see 'em. Yes we all like to have the big fish in the water but aren't we all after them? And as stated some of us don't get to fish every day so if you get one like that you better darn well be proud of it!! It is really getting old.
Rick


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Spotted_Sea_Mullet said:


> I'de have to agree with Kenner 21. Parker you seem to come off as a jackass. Not many people catch 35" trout...much less 28" trout... and I can almost bet noone on this board has burned an American flag either. *Your 'for instance' has been dis-established... you shouldn't post such rediculous **** on this board again in your lifetime.* BTW-I've caught a few trout over 8lbs, and if anyone had a problem w/ me mounting them, i'd tell them to screw themselves... legal limits are in place and as long as their followed, then theres no foul, especially when it comes to trophy trout.


huh?!?!


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*salty techsan*

I think that if you feel a need to let everyone no every time they post a pic of a nice fish that they need to let it go, thats up to you. I have caught and released many trout over 28" and quite a few over 30" (not tryin to brag, just fished a lot when I was younger) but a couple of points I would like to make are, if the man wants to keep one and show us a great pic of it you should say nice fish, and then start your own thread about conservation and how we should all release everything just like our breathren in freshwater do! The other point that I would like to make is that I fished down there last week and caught and cleaned numerous 20" to 23" trout and 90% of them were either completely spawned out or nearly spawned out. Sorry for the rant I just get tired of those that think they are better than others cuz they release everything!!!


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

nice fish,if i caught one that size id keep itand eat it.very well said.
tls jay


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

When we start off with apologizing for something we are going to say, we are usually not sincere. Or that I don't mean to sound like a so and so. Sometimes when the "word is preached", it comes off as self righteousness. Never fails.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I find it more difficult to eat them if you let them go.


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

*to all the bashers*




pkredfish said:


> No, it swallowed a small treble hook that was outfitted with a live scrimp. Sure is hard to release anything when fishing like that.


Ya'll must have missed this post that was made earlier, so i'm just going to throw it out there again.

Now you know what happens whenever you give your informative "trout releasing" speeches. Keep running all the members off and you'll be driving up to people in the bay with a microphone to preach your word. To each his own. If he wants to release it he can, mount it he can, or eat it by all means. But remember he gave his good explanation so leave it at that. You know this happens everytime you tell someone what to do with their fish.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Lat22 said:


> I find it more difficult to eat them if you let them go.


hehe


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Gentlemen,

Please let us look at this from another angle. I think we can all agree that there is a Spec tag in Texas now. One fish over 25 per day. Right? There must be a reason for that ( one finger over my lip as I look at the sky and ponder ). HMMM I wonder what that reason might be...think about it...what would that be?
IMHO I believe that there is a problem. With Big Specs. Why else would there even be a dad gum tag to start with? Right? So if there is a restriction such as a tag on Big Specs then there must be a problem with the population of Fish over 25. Why else would you restrict anglers to retain only one per day? It's because when the guides and TPW met they came up with this plan for a tag. (Just one of the things.) This was done to produce more Trophy Trout. The responsible anglers started rethinking their methods. Many of us started practicing Catch and Release and started releasing more bigger fish.
When you think about how many days that people with botes can access trout then you should start to realize that we can box many fish in a year. When you are in it for the sport and the rescource then you atart to see that if you can fill up three or four freezer bags with fillets with nine fish then killing the Trophy sized fish seems to be pretty ignorant. Unless of course the fish is going to the taxidermist or a weigh in. If this angler can go out the next time and catch say five trout and fill another freezer bag or two with fillets then it makes the killing of another Big Spec or the one prior even more ignorant. To me the tag sends a Big Message! The Trout over 25 are for sport and the meat haulers need to stick to the smaller fish. I used to be the same way. If I caught a fish it had to go in the box. Plain and simple and the feeling of opening the ice chest or grabbing the stringer is a pretty good feeling. But some of us have evolved and many other of you will do. Sure many will knot but those will be the irresponsible ones. The inconciderate people. They could easily be grouped with the ones that back down the ramp and start loading their gear.
Like I said when they came out with the 25 inch tag some of us took heed and some didnt. The people that are not releasing a big trout when they already have some froze or boxed are not helping the situation none.

That my 02 sense 

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

where do you get this trout tag ive not heard of it and its not on my liscense


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry Fabian its knot a tag. Its just a 25 inch trout rule. It probably should be a yearly tag like the Redfish but its knot. One Trout over 25 per day.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------

